# SVS Prime Satellite 5.1 System Discussion Thread



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

SVS Prime Satellite 5.1 System Discussion Thread​





​
Prime is an entirely new line for SVS, slotted under the vaunted Ultra line and using filter down technology to bring exceptional value to us, the consumer. The primary question I had, is the SVS Prime Satellite 5.1 a music or HT system?


*Click here for full review*​


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice review, Dennis. I always enjoy the perspective your ears bring to product reviews.

The SVS team is really making their mark - great-sounding speakers with fantastic value. They are becoming hard to ignore.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for a great review Dennis.

It's amazing how inexpensively these ID companies can deliver a great-sounding little monitor. SVS is doing a great job it seems, and so is Chane to name another. 

Have you heard the Chane A1 (b or rx-c)? If so, how do the two compare? Price is very similar, though the Chane is in the 5.25" class.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you, Bryan. It is amazing the amount of punch SVS packed into the Prime series.

I have not heard the A1rx-c, so can not make a comparison. Both companies offer a trial period, so if one wanted to try them both, that is an option.

I do have the A2rx-c under review at the moment. The only assumption I could make about the A1rx-c vs. the Satellite is that the dome has more "sparkle" than the laid back planar. Neither one strikes me as more correct than the other, it would be a matter of preference.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Seems like you really enjoyed that setup. For the person who has to compromise due to space, but would rather not compromise sound quality, this could be an idea system. Perhaps dynamite really does come in small packages.

One quick note though; David Gilmour sings Money, not Roger Waters.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, Jim!

I did not know Gilmore sang lead. :doh: Now that I think about it, playing it back in my head, it does sound like David. Edited for accuracy, thanks for the catch.


----------

